# Getting A Macbookpro With Ssd On A Budget



## TuckerdogAVL (Nov 12, 2014)

Using OmniDisksweeper I can see that I have used 390gb of 650gb on my MacBookPro harddrive (from 2009). I have also dragged a lot of my video files, archived raw and created movies, to an external that has used 27o gb.

I can basically afford 8gb ram and 250gb SSD or more HD space than SSD.
I understand SSD is a better way to go... re: nothing spinning.

So, my question is:
Are computers with  SSD (and 8gb ram) faster or as fast to edit on, when the files have to be saved on an external, than a HD where I haven't stored files on an external? My current config with 4gb ram, 2.53 intel core 2 duo processing, 3 L2 cache and a 5400 can be painfully slow if I attempt to edit from the external rather than moving onto the HD. It's just bearable now on the HD with 4gb ram.

With a budget of about $1400 will the speeds be comparable when editing, for say 8gb ram and 250gb SSD and editing on externals (USB/2 or if I must purchase, thunderbolt,  for the video-specific external

...) or do I go with the 8gb ram and the bigger spinning HD.  I'm already downgrading to 13 from 15 but I use mostly as a hard drive now and occasionaly laptop. (am also looking into the MacMini and just also getting an ipad air for the occasional need). Another consideration!How would a macmini compare to the speed of a macbookpro?


----------



## rajansrinet (Feb 23, 2015)

Apart from higher configuration, Efficiency depends on better synchronization among hardware and memory management. With optimizing free spaces, user can avail faster speed.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 25, 2015)

You could get the 13' because it has the Thunderbolt. You could get some excellent Thunderbolt DAS like these Thunderbolt devices. If you get it I urge getting a Thunderbolt Hub like this or this. This way you can have all your externals plugged in the Dock and then just unplug the Thunderbolt cable and carry the Mac Book away to class, etc.


----------

